# Easy and hardy plants?



## Car1os (May 12, 2020)

I want to keep a scorpion but i would also like to get some plants. What would be the best plants in temperatures around 85 and 75 and can live in really high humidity 70/80 percent and can take a beating from my scorpion?


----------



## BepopCola (May 12, 2020)

For hardy and easy: there are different _Pothos _and _Dracaena _varieties. I've found _Schefflera arboricola_ also works.
_Sansevierias_ are great also, once they adjust. They cannot be buried when in very humid enclosures or they'll melt. Keeping them at the top of a hill or in their own pot in the substrate would be easiest.
You can also try aquarium plants like _Anubias _sp. I have some Anubias nana petite that keep getting uprooted and tossed around and are still alive.
Petco also sells a tropical plant that looks like grass that does great and looks like it could take a beating.

Disclaimer: I've never kept a tropical scorpion.


----------



## DarkInvader (May 12, 2020)

Pothos are in most of my enclosures just for the fact anyone can keep them alive. Ive also broken off parts and started new plants from my older setups. They are great looking for any tropical enclosure.


----------



## Car1os (May 12, 2020)

DarkInvader said:


> Pothos are in most of my enclosures just for the fact anyone can keep them alive. Ive also broken off parts and started new plants from my older setups. They are great looking for any tropical enclosure.


is there a specific type of pothos that you would recommend. And what about mosses do you know some that are relatively easy?


----------



## viper69 (May 13, 2020)

One thing about Pothos- grow fast require higher maintenance due to growth. So if you don’t want to trim plants don’t get it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Car1os (May 13, 2020)

viper69 said:


> One thing about Pothos- grow fast require higher maintenance due to growth. So if you don’t want to trim plants don’t get it.


I know but i have enough time on my hands and im not doing much anyways. Thanks for the advice though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

